# red eared slider turtles+ powerhead



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Do RES prefer calm water or a small powerhead (in an 80 gallon tank)?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not saying 100% for sure - but calmer than not is probably a good idea. Many of these turtles hang out in stiller environments. A bit of current is never a bad thing. Especially when directed towards the filter intake.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have turned off my powerhead for now.... ive read they do like calmer waters

any other comments


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I just don't see the benefits of it for these turtles. Current isn't strong in their natural ecosystems, they'd likely tire easily, they're not the most aerodynamic creatures. There's just no real logical good reason for any type of strong current in a slider's tank.

Is it just the one turtle you have? Good on ya for giving it an 80 gallon tank!


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

there are 3 turtles... one is like 6 inches... the other 4 and the last 3 inches.. they have lots of room


----------

